# Sports bra for my wife



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

So my wife constantly complains that every sports bra she buys never lends her support when she is doing any aerobic exercise. She is somewhat on the cheap side when it comes to buying things for herself. I read up on a sports bra that gets rave reviews, it cost some bucks, but I want to get it for her. 

So I look through her drawer and see she one of her everyday bras is 38C... So would this be the same for a sports bra or do you buy a bigger or small size cup? Just trying to get a sense of whether sizes for sports bras are the same as regular bras.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

I tend to buy sports bras just a little smaller than my usual size. I am a 36D and there is a sports bra that I have ordered from Lane Bryant that works well. I also had one from Under Armour that worked well also. It zipped in the front. The other one hooks in the back like a regular bra but you have to pull it over your head. I will try to link them for you.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Under Armour Endure D-Cup High Impact Wire-Free Sports Bra 1001175 at BareNecessities.com

Racerback sports bra by Marika Miracles® | Lane Bryant


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I tend to buy sports bras just a little smaller than my usual size. I am a 36D and there is a sports bra that I have ordered from Lane Bryant that works well. I also had one from Under Armour that worked well also. It zipped in the front. The other one hooks in the back like a regular bra but you have to pull it over your head. I will try to link them for you.


HJ 

Thanks... And, thanks for the link. I don't why she is so cheap. We can afford it.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I tend to buy sports bras just a little smaller than my usual size. I am a 36D and there is a sports bra that I have ordered from Lane Bryant that works well. I also had one from Under Armour that worked well also. It zipped in the front. The other one hooks in the back like a regular bra but you have to pull it over your head. I will try to link them for you.


So a little smaller cup size?


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Honestly if the bra goes by regular bra sizing I would get a smaller band size not cup size. Like if she is a 38C I would get 36C so that it will be snug and so that as it gets older and loosens up it won't be too loose. Some go by tshirt size.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Honestly if the bra goes by regular bra sizing I would get a smaller band size not cup size. Like if she is a 38C I would get 36C so that it will be snug and so that as it gets older and loosens up it won't be too loose. Some go by tshirt size.


Thank HJ


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

I realized that I linked you to the D cup Under Armour bra.

Under Armour Endure C-Cup High Impact Wire-Free Sports Bra 1001174 at BareNecessities.com

That is the C cup one and she would be a large in that bra. If you go with the one on LB just get the smallest one they have. Which I believe is a size 14. She may be smaller than that clothing wise but they are fairly snug.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I realized that I linked you to the D cup Under Armour bra.
> 
> Under Armour Endure C-Cup High Impact Wire-Free Sports Bra 1001174 at BareNecessities.com
> 
> That is the C cup one and she would be a large in that bra. If you go with the one on LB just get the smallest one they have. Which I believe is a size 14. She may be smaller than that clothing wise but they are fairly snug.


Thanks... Probably get both.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I realized that I linked you to the D cup Under Armour bra.
> 
> Under Armour Endure C-Cup High Impact Wire-Free Sports Bra 1001174 at BareNecessities.com
> 
> That is the C cup one and she would be a large in that bra. If you go with the one on LB just get the smallest one they have. Which I believe is a size 14. She may be smaller than that clothing wise but they are fairly snug.


Thanks again... went ahead and ordered both.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

I hope they work as well for her as they did me!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I hope they work as well for her as they did me!


I will report back... she always complains about those she has now, can't hurt to try something else. 

We men... we are hopeless. It is great to have this TAM site, advice for the clueless


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I have problems with sportsbras too. I also wear a hard to find size. I have been wearing shock absorber brand that I get on Figleaves.com They have different levels of support. I don't change the size from my regular bra. I play tennis, and need the extra support for running. I wore these even when I was nursing!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Drerio,

I am about the same size as your wife & the only one that has worked well for me is the Under Armour front-zipped that HopelesslyJaded suggested...well worth the price IMHO.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

my wife is a 32-C/D, she generally wears 2 sports bras when running, Under Armour is one of the brands she likes


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

swedish said:


> Drerio,
> 
> I am about the same size as your wife & the only one that has worked well for me is the Under Armour front-zipped that HopelesslyJaded suggested...well worth the price IMHO.


Thanks... Ordered it for her yesterday.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

i wonder if they have those in the uk, i like the ones that have the zip up the front, makes it easy to get into.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

joke:

_Dr. Calvin Rickson, a scientist from Texas A&M University has invented a bra that keeps women's breasts from bouncing and jiggling and prevents the nipples from pushing through the fabric when cold weather sets in.

After a news conference announcing the invention, a large group of men took Dr. Rickson outside and kicked the $hit out of him._


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

I wear two sports bras. One regular and a snug running shirt with a sports bra built in. That's the only way I can run with my 36Ds.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks HJ

Wife got both bras on Thursday... Put both of them through a workout... I got a sweet hug and kiss from the wife, she likes them.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

drerio said:


> Thanks HJ
> 
> Wife got both bras on Thursday... Put both of them through a workout... I got a sweet hug and kiss from the wife, she likes them.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Your very welcome!


----------



## Kiwigirl81 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi there,
I used to work in lingerie for a number of years. Every bra should be fitted to her. A lot of women akin this to going to the dentist but it is really important - especially for sports bras as this is the time when we need the support the most. The bra fitter will look at how the breast is fitting into the cup (making sure there is no spillage or gappage) and probably most importantly that the wire is sitting behind the breast tissue on the side. Sometimes on the make up of the breasts, 2 bras are needed for aerobic exercise. The best thing I would say is treat her to a bra shopping trip where she can be sized and fitted properly. A good fitter should be able to relax any nervous woman well. If you get the wrong size then she'll just be having more troubles during her workout.


----------

